
Ask HN: Techno Thriller Book Recommendation - yitchelle
I am looking to read techno thrillers and found a list on wikipedia (0). I was a bit disappointed that there were no software related thrillers.<p>So I am putting it out there if any HNer knows or can recommends any titles in this niche genre?<p>(0) - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;List_of_techno-thriller_novels
======
efm
_Factorman_ by Matt Ginsberg, is a thriller based on the premise that a
researcher solves P=NP.

[https://www.amazon.com/Factor-Man-Matt-
Ginsberg/dp/099975711...](https://www.amazon.com/Factor-Man-Matt-
Ginsberg/dp/0999757113)

Daniel Suarez' Daemon and the sequel Freedom(TM)
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1524741892](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1524741892)

~~~
catacombs
> Daniel Suarez' Daemon and the sequel Freedom(TM)

I read both last year and highly recommend them!

------
mindcrime
I'm not even sure what _exactly_ counts as a "techno thriller" but you might
enjoy:

Zer0es: [https://www.amazon.com/Zeroes-Chuck-
Wendig/dp/0062413171](https://www.amazon.com/Zeroes-Chuck-
Wendig/dp/0062413171)

Zero Sum Game: [https://www.amazon.com/Zero-Sum-Game-Russell-Book-
ebook/dp/B...](https://www.amazon.com/Zero-Sum-Game-Russell-Book-
ebook/dp/B078X1FD6C)

Null Set:
[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GVD5T4M/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07GVD5T4M/)

The Shockwave Rider: [https://www.amazon.com/Shockwave-Rider-John-
Brunner/dp/03454...](https://www.amazon.com/Shockwave-Rider-John-
Brunner/dp/0345467175)

~~~
gnat
Zero Sum and Null Set are both muscular pew pew novels, written by an MIT
grad. I enjoyed them, but found myself oddly bothered by the fact that they
feature telepathy. That said, if you enjoy muscular pew-pew novels and enjoy
dilithium crystal-type science talk but where the words actually make sense
because they're used by someone who knows actual science ... you'll enjoy
this.

~~~
mindcrime
_but found myself oddly bothered by the fact that they feature telepathy._

Same here, mostly. I'm not a fan of introducing "Woo"'ish stuff like
telepathy, but they were still enjoyable stories. I like the Cas Russell
character a lot.

------
7373737373
'Neuropath' by Scott Bakker

[...] the results of neuroscience have far more radical implications for
philosophy, the subject, and meaning than any poststructuralist critique. As
the author of a recent fictional psychothriller (Neuropath) – about which
Metzinger has said, “This book has emotionally hurt and disturbed me in a way
none have done in many years. You should think twice before reading this –
there could be some scientific and philosophical possibilities you don’t want
to know!” – Scott is well equipped to explore the apocalyptic implications of
neuroscience.

(Taken from this great blog intro here:
[https://speculativeheresy.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/the-
seman...](https://speculativeheresy.wordpress.com/2008/11/26/the-semantic-
apocalypse/))

------
RandomGuyDTB
Maybe everyone's read it already, but William Gibson's _Neuromancer_ is a
classic.

------
croh
Stealing the network: The complete series

This is an excellent collection of hacking fictions.

------
simulation
Daemon by Daniel Suarez is pretty good.

------
gtirloni
The Murderbot Diaries by Martha Wells

